# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Financa 5

## Ina Ina

Ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me ndonje link per te shkarkuar programin Financa 5 ??

----------

Busy Girl (27-03-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Ina provoji njer keto po te jap tre nese nuk funkionon ndonjera  :buzeqeshje: 
http://en.softonic.com/s/financa-5-download-free

http://aeroprogaming.enjin.com/forum...-program-shqip

http://www.artistnina.com/financa-5-...d-shqip-_o73ou

----------

Ina Ina (27-03-2015)

----------


## Ina Ina

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

asgje ina shpresoj te kesh mbaruar pune

----------

